# Itunes



## a7xsoul (Oct 11, 2006)

i have downloaded itunes but when i try to open it it says 

Itunes has encountered a problem and needs to close. Sorry for the inconvenience.
I have windows Xp home edition service pack 2
Can anyone please help me i would really appreciate it


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i'd uninstall it, restart, then go back to apple's website and download it again, and then install it and try it. are there any other media players installed on your system, and any codec packs?


----------



## a7xsoul (Oct 11, 2006)

i tried uninsralling it and reinstalling it like you said 
i have Windows media player
and what do u mean by codec packs?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

codecs are media file translators. they help the computer correctly read the file and play it back as it should be. but being you didn't know that, i'm sure you haven't installed any. so then, can you please give use the error you get, word for word please?


----------



## a7xsoul (Oct 11, 2006)

iTunes has encountered a problem and needs to close.
We are sorry for the inconvenience.

appname:itunes.exe appver:7.02.16 modname:unknown
ModVer:0.0.0.0 offset:10001040


----------

